# Morgan Monroe finds today



## jim _t57

[/url] 
Found 14 grays and 1 black this morning .All under 1 ash . [url=0418131604-00.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## jim _t57

Sorry, tried to post pics guess I don' know how.


----------



## pbwv

At the home page look to the right. post picks here...IT took 7 hrs for mine to show up maybe moderator has to accept?


----------



## hawks

Hey Jim,

I also hunt the MM and have been wanting to head down that way, but definately have to plan accordingly because it is a 3-4hr drive for me since I live in Battle Creek, MI. Do you think it would be worth the drive yet, or wait til next weekend for the warmup? Also, would you be interested in meeting up for a hunt down there? I'm not asking for you to take me to your spots but I might be solo if my friends can't get off work. I hunt the "normal spots" in MM but a couple of years ago an old timer I met in MM gave me directions to a spot about an hours walk in the woods that is pretty good if the time is right.


----------



## jim _t57

Hi Hawks


I hunted down the road at Yellowood today . Walked about 2 mi. Looked promising but early. Got back to the truck and stepped into a freshly logged area and found about a dozen small grays. If you come I would make it about next weekend . It should be on good then. I took a week off this week so I wouldn't disturb too many turkey hunters.Wish I could have taken next week too. I live close enough to 3 state forests that I really can never pick which one to go to.MM is usually later than Owen Putnam or Lieber that I hunt. Strange because they are more north??? Maybe elevation. I would love to hook up but I have so many friends and family that want me to take them I don't have enough time to get to all of them. Next year I plan to be retired and should have plenty of time. Please keep in touch and if you would let me know when Cadilac area is ready. Have always wanted a contact up there so I know when to go up.Hope this helps and I will let you know how to get to some other spots to check.


----------



## hawks

Hey Jim,

I think I'll be headed down that way this weekend so if you could send me an update or two this weekend it would be really appreciated. I'll definately keep you posted to where we are up here and if you're up for making the trip I can send you to a couple spots that people say are good up my way. 

Good luck in the woods,
Frank


----------



## morelseeker

To Jim T57, I've hunted in the Cadillac area for 28 years in a row. This year looks to be a little late but anytime from the 18th on should be good. I've found blacks up there as late as May 23. Have had some of the best hunting right at May 21 though and don't go up for the blacks as they are early and the weather can get mighty cold some nights. I always camp. Have plenty of deet for chiggers as in some woods near Cadillac they can be thick. I haven't gone up there for the last three years and don't know if I'll go this year because of all the heavy rains they've been getting. I've been there when it rained too much and couldn't find as many. It was a wash out.


----------



## jim _t57

Hi Hawks
Hit that same ash tree tonite after work and found 10 fresh yellows and grays. Walked the rest of the ridge and only found 3 more. they logged this woods 2 years ago so most of the ash are gone. Found them near the top of east facing hill. Hope you have good luck and the don't make too many turkey hunters mad. lol Gonna let them clear out before going out tomorrow. What I wouldn't give for a nice big private woods.


----------



## hawks

Hey Jim,

I didn't make it down last weekend  had something come up. What's your take on this weekend down in MM?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## jim _t57

Hey Frank,
Still finding a few even though threre is a lot of competition. I would definitely try to make it this weekend. I am only finding them near openings??? Next rain should get them going with this heat. Good luck.


----------

